# Fly Tying



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

What's a good starter fly tying kit? I need something to do! Is tying less expensive than buying at a place like Big Y Fly? Thanks!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Tying is less expensive in the long run... the very, very very LONG run. If you tie for a few years you will probably break even in savings on the vise. If you don't count your time, or the material investments, or the tools, then the ingredients to a fly are way cheaper than the fly is at a store. 

Ferinstance, I was tying earlier today. I'm a really, really slow tyer, I won't lie. However, in an hour I was able to crank out 6 or 7 pretty nice wooly buggers with some flashabou in the tails, a wire wrap, and the color hackle I wanted, with a lead underwrap and no conehead. The chenille to make a zillion is like 3 dollars, the lead is 2 bucks for 20 flies worth, and the hooks are like 5 bucks for 25 of them. Each fly probably costs about 25 cents in materials.

They're 2 dollars at the fly shop, and they aren't on as good of hooks  Tying your own flies is a lot of fun too, and a good way to not go crazy in the winter!

Get into it. the money you spend on books, tools, and the vise is never coming back. But you'll never make enough money casting your rod to pay for that either! So don't sweat the money, just get into it and you'll enjoy it I bet.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not going to save money (at least it doesn't for me), but it will bring enjoyment and priceless satisfaction when you catch fish on your own creations.

I find it's a very relaxing way to spend the days when I can't get outside. I'm still very amateurish in my tying, but most of those odd looking flies catch fish. 

Another advantage is the fact you control (somewhat) the quality in the materials you use. I've seen cheap flies tied on cheap hooks that looked nice, but were not something I'd want to fish with.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I too hope to start tying. I see it like those priceless commercials. Can you imagine catching a fish on something you created? I can't wait, it will be "priceless"


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been tying for about 15 yrs alot of different stuff in the begining always wanted to have my own fly but after alot of reading and research it comes down to this you are only going to ty a pattern that is already out there and your going to add your own flair to it that half of million people have already done I believe there was around 25000 patterns but on the other side it is a blast to hook a fish on a fly that came off of your vice I ty a lot of bass bugs I love spinning deer hair a good bass bug at the shop is around $5.00 I can get a patch of hair for around $3 I usualy use 2 colors and 1 hook the hooks $5 for 25 then the thread $3 a spool so you see some times you can come close to getting your money back a patch of hair will make about 5 or 6 flies it is also pretty relaxing to sit at the bench this time of yr and ty dreaming of the strike you will see in the spring as for your original Question cabelas has a few different kits ranging from $39 to $94 so it is what you want to spend but remember you will never get rich but you will have alot of fun


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not so sure it doesn't save a lot of money on certain patterns. I do a ton of streamers, mainly Clousers in various styles and colors, and I have seen them in catalogs retailing for $3 each. I probably am tying them for around $.30 each in just a few minutes. I grant you, tying cheaper, common nymphs and dries is probably not going to save you a ton of cash, but I still love doing it.

I tend to think of fly tying as being self-reliant more than anything else. I think sometimes it's a huge advantage to be able to create flies in color patterns not found in shops and stores to better match what you are trying to match or simply to try a new color pattern fish don't typically see. And it's nice to know that, if you have the materials, you don't need to order flies or run to a shop for more...just tie your own.

I did not start out with a kit, I assembled everything myself, but there are some decent kits out there. It is an addictive hobby, though, so you've been warned!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

There is a lot of different patterns to try so getting into tying is really a lot of fun and its addictive. You can save money and then again if you are like me I spend hundreds of dollars every month on materials especially good deals. But at least I have the material when I am in a mood to tye a particular pattern at the the time. Have fun!!


----------

